# (URGENT) Is the matstat or heat mat broken?



## Candyfuzz (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a mat stat (habistat) and heat mat (exterra) that were working fine a few weeks ago but the viv's temp has slowly been decreasing. I've slowly been increasing the setting on the matstat to 34C but now the viv's temp is a constant 23C on the hot side. The mat stat's heat and power lights are on.

My question is is it the heat mat or mat stat that is failing? and how do I fix it?

With more snow predicted and therefore cold days and nghts I'd like to get this sorted out ASAP, thanks


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

plug something else into the matstat - like a desk lamp (as long as its less than 100w bulb), if it lights up then its working ok and its the mat thats faulty, if it doesnt light up then the stats faulty.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

do as above said first also remember the temperature has got colder over the last few weeks so this could also be a cause.
just a question though what are you heating and how are you heating it ie what vivarium type and where is the heat mat placed?
Lee


----------



## Candyfuzz (Apr 15, 2009)

leecb0 said:


> do as above said first also remember the temperature has got colder over the last few weeks so this could also be a cause.
> just a question though what are you heating and how are you heating it ie what vivarium type and where is the heat mat placed?
> Lee


it's a 2 x 1 x 1 ft completely glass vivarium. The heat mat is covering one end (almost half of the viv). I have the digital therm. probe and the matstat's temp probe nxt to each other at the hot end, ontop of the heatmat.


----------



## Candyfuzz (Apr 15, 2009)

the lamp does turn on. The viv has now been moved to a warmer room. so the fact that it is a whole 10C below what it should be could be down to the outside temp?


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

right you must remember that your heat mat works using longwave infra red heat which means it wont actualy heat the air to any great degree but it heats the objects within the tank just like the sun. heat mats are ok for keeping a background heat but this may go down if the outside temp falls perticularly in a glass viv has these types of vivariums do loose heat easily if you have the mat inside the vivarea make sure that the substrate covering is not too thick as this will stop the mat giving out its longwave infra red heatwaves if you are using it in a vivarium try putting it on the wall as this will still give out its radiaton of heat without the substrate insulating it. You couls also try covering three of the sides with polytyrene if you have some this will keep the heat within the glass tank if you dont have any try some corrigated cardboard around it.
one finakl thing never take any notice what the temp says on the stat always use a thermometer
Hope this help
Lee


----------



## Candyfuzz (Apr 15, 2009)

i forgot to mention I have a leopard gecko so the floor needs to be heated, not the air. The probes are in the viv, in the substrate on the heat mat


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Candyfuzz said:


> i forgot to mention I have a leopard gecko so the floor needs to be heated, not the air. The probes are in the viv, in the substrate on the heat mat


 i gatherd it was just make sure yo dont have the substrate too deep then and you should be ok


----------



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

I had this problem with a glass viv. I bought an 11x11 heatmat and I have the same stat as you, and it fixed the problem. went from 18oC on a 6x11" heatmat to 29.7oC on an 11x11". But what's stumped me is your mat covered half the viv floor..

:hmm:


----------



## PMGeckos (Sep 24, 2009)

One of my viv's is completely glass and I have noticed the temps fluctuate more than the rest of the vivs which are wooden. I have put this down to ambient temperature cooling the glass and affecting the temperature. To combat this I have covered the glass sides of the viv, with a towel or anything to keep the chill off the glass. It has stabilised the temperatures and now it constantly stays above 31 with no problems.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

personaly glass tanks are for fish:lol2:
i have used them for arborial vipers but never again good at soaking and keeping humidity but if they arnt insulated there useless


----------

